# Covid 19 relief for disabled vac pension recipients



## CampCricket (19 Jul 2020)

I just saw an announcement the other day that the federal government expanded the recipients that qualify for covid 19  financial support regarding persons with disabilities. The list includes disability tax credit receivers, those on CPP disability, or those receiving disability supports provided by Veterans Affairs Canada. Vac has not updated their website to provide any additional information... I am wondering if anyone else has more news. I actually fit all 3 categories so I’m sure the $600 will appear in some form from either vac or service Canada... but my husband was pensioned off under the old charter and receives a small monthly benefit... was wondering if simply being in receipt of either a vac pension or if it needs to be income replacement... would be nice if he qualifies as well. Please share info if anyone has received this one time benefit. I will follow up after I receive mine and/or if my husband qualified.


----------



## Howie1 (19 Jul 2020)

I think they are going to vote on it possibly this week so its not approved yet and you never know....



> Speaking in Ottawa on Friday afternoon, Employment Minister Carla Qualtrough said the bill will widen the number of recipients from those receiving a disability tax credit to include those receiving Canada Pension Plan disability payments or supports from Veterans Affairs Canada.
> 
> Each would receive a $600 one-time, tax-free payment, she said.
> 
> The legislation proposes offering the payment to anyone who applies for the disability tax credit within 60 days of _*Parliament approving the bill*_.


----------



## BDTyre (20 Jul 2020)

It looks like it was passed: https://www.delta-optimist.com/news/qualtrough-announces-expansion-of-covid-19-disability-benefit-1.24172522

Does anyone know the criteria? I doubt that everyone receiving PFL will get $600. I haven't seen anything on the VAC site yet.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jul 2020)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> It looks like it was passed: https://www.delta-optimist.com/news/qualtrough-announces-expansion-of-covid-19-disability-benefit-1.24172522



I don't think so.  Not with phrases like "proposed financial support", "government intends to propose legislation" and "If enacted". 

Guess MP Qualtrough seems to be expanding on this article:  https://www.advisor.ca/tax/tax-news/feds-expand-eligibility-for-600-payment-to-canadians-with-disabilities/

Edit:  Hang on, according to this article, Qualtrough is the minister in charge of the file.  Which didn't get passed in June.

"A spokesperson for Carla Qualtrough, the minister in charge of the file, says the government continues to work to find a solution but provided no details."


----------



## BDTyre (21 Jul 2020)

Guess reading that first sentence would have helped me. And way to go on my local news paper for bringing me "old" news (MP Qualtrough is my riding's MP).


----------



## stellarpanther (21 Jul 2020)

The vote hasn't happened yet, possibly today.  Either way the Bloc have said they will support it so it will pass.


----------



## CampCricket (13 Aug 2020)

Looks like service Canada has updated the information on this one time payment. The link is:
https://www.canada.ca/en/services/benefits/covid19-emergency-benefits/one-time-payment-persons-disabilities.html

Criteria for VAC benefits recipients is stated:

Eligibility - Individuals who are eligible for the one-time payment:

* individuals who have an existing valid Disability Tax Credit (DTC) certificate persons who are eligible for the DTC and who apply for it by September 25, 2020 beneficiaries as at July 1, 2020 of either:

* Canada Pension Plan Disability
* Quebec Pension Plan Disability Pension, or
* one of the following disability supports provided by Veterans Affairs Canada (VAC):
***Disability Pension
***Disability Award
***Pain and Suffering Compensation
***Critical Injury Benefit
***Rehabilitation Services and Vocational Assistance Program
***Income Replacement Benefit, and/or
***Canadian Forces Income Support

Looks like service Canada will wait until after the 25 Sep deadline for DTC applications to be submitted and/or processed before processing those that qualify. The site says we won’t see it until late fall.


----------



## BDTyre (30 Oct 2020)

It looks like this went through and applied to anyone who received a lump some or monthly some from VAC. If you didn't get a payment today you might in November or January.


----------



## CampCricket (30 Oct 2020)

I got my $600 COVID benefit from VAC this morning as well as my spouse. My cousin who receives benefits from VAC as an RCMP member got his too. So hopefully all those that currently receive benefits from VAC got theirs too.


----------



## CanScotPatricia (31 Oct 2020)

I’m curious, I qualify for the $600, but didn’t see any deposit. I hope it is a bank issue (TD), maybe it will be there Monday? Nothing on the VAC website.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Oct 2020)

CampCricket said:
			
		

> I got my $600 COVID benefit from VAC this morning as well as my spouse. My cousin who receives benefits from VAC as an RCMP member got his too. So hopefully all those that currently receive benefits from VAC got theirs too.



It's not from VAC, it's from the Federal government.



			
				CanScotPatricia said:
			
		

> I’m curious, I qualify for the $600, but didn’t see any deposit. I hope it is a bank issue (TD), maybe it will be there Monday? Nothing on the VAC website.



Both my spouse and I received ours, and we're with TD. 

See Date of payment at the link: https://www.canada.ca/en/services/benefits/covid19-emergency-benefits/one-time-payment-persons-disabilities.html


----------



## CanScotPatricia (31 Oct 2020)

Thank you, PMmedmoe, that answers my question. I very recently changed chequing accounts (a week ago!), and I did actually change the direct deposit info with CRA the same day, I guess the system has not updated with the new account.


----------

